
Complete Corona lock down of Milano and greater areas in “red zone” - haayhappen
Huge Parts of Italy are locked down due to the Corona outbreak in a new &quot;red zone&quot;. Nobody is allowed to enter or leave without special reason. Source: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.open.online&#x2F;2020&#x2F;03&#x2F;07&#x2F;coronavirus-ultime-notizie-7-marzo&#x2F;
======
eveningcoffee
Finally. Thank you Italy.

But it should have happened 2 weeks ago or even before that, there was no
reason to wait.

Now the wait has created more outbreaks elsewhere.

~~~
maremmano
Very easy to say. Very difficult to implement. Save human life without
destroying (an already bad) economy in between. Especially in Italy a country
full of strong opinions.

~~~
lm28469
Surely the earlier you do it the least impact there is on the economy. Stoping
the movement of people for a month is better than being in limbo for a month
and still ending up with a quarantine at the end anyway

~~~
eveningcoffee
I find it also logical conclusion. I think it was pretty clear from the
beginning in what direction it will develop and what measures are actually
working. It looks incredibly irresponsible to wait this long.

------
highhedgehog
I am an italian from a red zone. It seems like it has been left to the common
sense of people. I have collegues who come from other red zones and they could
come easily. I don't understand.

Bar, pubs etc will be closed.

Stores will be open like 8-18 and will be closed on weekends.

Honestly I don't understand how this is going to help: say that 100 people go
to the store in a week.

\- 10 Mon

\- 10 Tue

\- 10 Wed

\- 10 Thu

\- 10 Fri

\- 25 Sat

\- 25 Sun

Those 50 people that go on Sat/Sun will go during the week, resulting in

\- Mon 20

\- Tue 20

\- Wed 20

\- Thu 20

\- Fri 20

\- Sat 0

\- Sun 0

How is this going to help?

------
throw_this_one
“It’s just the flu bro!”

~~~
serpix
Overheard some boomers talking about it yesterday at a cafe. "The chances of
getting it are miniscule, we should buy cheap airline tickets while we can!".

~~~
est_covid_exp
It is interesting that so thought hundreds of Estonians regardless of
government strong recommendations to avoid areas in Northern Italy.

9 of them returned with the virus and at least two had public contacts before
being detected regardless of mandated self quarantine.

To be honest this raises some questions about the actual spread in Italy.
Common sense tells that it should be statistically small change to meet a
person with the virus, something between around - 0.05 and 0.1 (calculated "on
the napkin") but somehow they managed to get it.

